# Does anyone know why there is a shortage of veterinarians?



## WheatenLover (Aug 11, 2022)

My vet's office doesn't have an appointment for my dog for a skin infection until end of Sept.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2022)

Could vet recommend some treatment until then?  Hope your pup's not uncomfortable.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2022)

Found this on Google:

*“Even with the new veterinary graduates expected over the next 10 years, a shortage of nearly 15,000 veterinarians (16 percent) will likely still exist by 2030.” Multiple factors contribute to the shortage, including professional recruitment and retention challenges caused by mounting student loan debt.*

Perhaps use a search engine to see if you have a pet urgent care near you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2022)

For a skin infection would it be possible to do an online video consultation and get a treatment recommendation?

Good luck!


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Could vet recommend some treatment until then?  Hope your pup's not uncomfortable.


I have stuff to treat it with, but I think antibiotics would be in order.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 11, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Found this on Google:
> 
> *“Even with the new veterinary graduates expected over the next 10 years, a shortage of nearly 15,000 veterinarians (16 percent) will likely still exist by 2030.” Multiple factors contribute to the shortage, including professional recruitment and retention challenges caused by mounting student loan debt.*
> 
> Perhaps use a search engine to see if you have a pet urgent care near you.


Our vet has an emergency center. It costs a fortune to use it. The other one is over an hour away, and also costs a lot.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Could vet recommend some treatment until then?  Hope your pup's not uncomfortable.


I will call and ask for a script. My dog gets this every summer. He's not uncomfortable because I have wipes for him, special soap, special spray. I am all set to treat it myself, but he will need antibiotics.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Judycat (Aug 12, 2022)

This time of year I usually have some kind of infection to treat like that in my cats too. I say, I just need an antibiotic. Vet's office says, the cat has to be seen. It's a racket. Sometimes I use Fish Mox that I keep on hand. 5 to 10 mg per pound every 12 to 24 hours. Hardest part would be figuring out the dosage for a large dog. Sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 12, 2022)

If you have a good long term relationship with the vet he should have not probem with getting you a script without bringing the dog in.  He has seen the problem before with the dog and it is a normal occurrence that you recognize as well.  I can't imagine they would not squeeze you in or at leaast have the vet tech take a look.  The vet tech could take a scrape sample to check and test.  They could give an antibiotic to start until the test came back on the sample.

It is just as important to have a good relationship with your vet as you would with your own doctor. I have used the same vet for twenty years.  They can just pull my pups records, check and see about issues each dog might have or have had and are more than happy to have me get what the dog needs.  That being said, I spend a lot of money there to keep my dogs happy and healthy, they get regular care, medications (heartworm, fleas, ticks and wormings. They get regular dental cleaning and grooming.  

It is sad but true that many do not give their pets regular check ups, and other things.  A vet that is not familiar with you or your animal is not going to give something for dog it does not regularly treat.

Just a note, always keep a set of all of your pets records in case you have to change or move vets.  Just like we do as humans.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 12, 2022)

It actually takes longer to become a Veterinarian than an MD since they must learn the anatomy and physiology of so many different types of species.  Regular physicians deal with the human species only.  Thus, the cost of Vet education is steeper.


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 12, 2022)

People are making use of vets more and more. When I was a kid, my Dad never took our dogs to the vet for anything. And many were like him. There are even pet health care plans now - my dad would have said “Ah go on!” to such a thing.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 12, 2022)

We have no emergency vets around here; if our dog has a seizure or gets hit by a car between 9 pm or 7 am, we have to drive 2 hours to the nearest emergency vet clinic.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 12, 2022)

I tried to schedule my pup and was told "We aren't taking new clients at the present time."  When I told the woman that the dog wasn't due for any treatments until November, she did add me to that schedule.  Their website also stated, "We are hiring Veterinarians."  As for emergency treatments, "If this is an emergency, take your pet to blah, blah" - an hour away.  Perhaps we will all have to settle for DIY pet care.  /-;


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm going to leave a message for our vet to call me. She is part of a large practice, and I normally wait until I can get an appointment with her. She knows Aidan and me very well.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 12, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I'm going to leave a message for our vet to call me. She is part of a large practice, and I normally wait until I can get an appointment with her. She knows Aidan and me very well.


For sure, I knew that would be the case with you.  I also go to a vet that has 3 doctors so one of them is usually available, but when it comes up they will pull my file and take to the others to see what I need and what they can do even when it is not the doctor I normally see.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2022)

I've been going to a local Vet Clinic for years with my dogs. I always  used to see the same doctors,  but not anymore.   
Every visit is someone new it seems.  They have my dog's  records on file to check,   thank goodness.  

And what used to be a 6 day practice,  is now 5 days a week.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 12, 2022)

Blessed said:


> For sure, I knew that would be the case with you.  I also go to a vet that has 3 doctors so one of them is usually available, but when it comes up they will pull my file and take to the others to see what I need and what they can do even when it is not the doctor I normally see.


I don't see the other 7 or 8 vets at this practice. The one I liked now works only at the e-clinic. The others always try to upsell me on things Aidan doesn't need (like teeth cleaning). I just wait until I see our regular vet and ask her whether Aidan needs his teeth cleaned. He doesn't. The younger ones act like I don't know my dog better than they do. Well, let's see, Aidan's never been sick except for one ear infection and Lyme disease, and the skin infection he gets every summer for the past 5 years (we have not identified the weed that causes it). His teeth are clean already. He mostly goes to the vet for routine things and to make sure he isn't going to be harmed by something he has eaten, or isn't seriously injured by something he has done which has caused him to limp.

The limping thing is caused by him running down a flight of 13 stairs, with only one brief stop on the middle step. He looks like he is flying. He doesn't do it all the time, just for things like a stranger being at the front door, or a wild animal making a lot of noise outside, or to tell me my husband has had a stroke. We don't live in that house any more.

The vet had to tell me to stop bringing him in when he was a puppy, except for real problems. Apparently a puppy moving when he is sleeping is not a seizure, and the noises he makes are not indicative of him having trouble breathing, etc., etc. 

We have really been lucky with this dog, since he was born at a puppy mill.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> The vet had to tell me to stop bringing him in when he was a puppy, except for real problems. Apparently a puppy moving when he is sleeping is not a seizure, and the *noises he makes are not indicative of him having trouble breathing, etc., etc. *
> 
> We have really been lucky with this dog, since he was born at a puppy mill.



When my bichon is in deep sleep  sometimes,  whether it's day or night,  he will let out a loud  howl that freaks me out! ...lol
I just chalk it up to a bad dream   ...  I'm glad it doesn't  happen very often.   
I never thought of it as a health issue.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> My vet's office doesn't have an appointment for my dog for a skin infection until end of Sept.




So sorry that's happened to you.  I have had to wait till the last day of the month for Vet appointment from about a week ago.  Geez.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 13, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> When my bichon is in deep sleep  sometimes,  whether it's day or night,  he will let out a loud  howl that freaks me out! ...lol
> I just chalk it up to a bad dream   ...  I'm glad it doesn't  happen very often.
> I never thought of it as a health issue.


Only a neurotic puppy mom would do that, trust me. After my rough collie died from lymphoma, I was way over-protective of the puppy. I was afraid he would die. I am not neurotic now because I came to my senses. I do still check him over every day, but he likes that. I started doing that so he would be used to being handled.


----------

